
'Very dangerous' supervolcano under Naples showing signs of reawakening - yabatopia
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/supervolcano-naples-italy-eruption-dormant-reawaken-geologists-a7488806.html
======
chrija
It erupted 200,000 years ago, 40,000 years ago, 35,000 years ago, 12,000 years
ago, and 500 years ago. We're talking about Campi Flegrei, a volcano in the
metropolitan area of Naples (Italy), one of the most densely inhabited areas
in the world. This is a very serious matter.

